# The future of residential roofing products!



## JayCarter (Dec 15, 2010)

I just wanted to collect some feedback from other contractors on a popular topic at our company. What is the future of "HIGH END" residential roofing systems ?
Synthetic slate/cedar roofing
Rubber shingles
Slate/Tile roofing
Cedar shake & Shingles 
Metal roofing
WHY? and what system would you not recommend ?


roofers toronto
roofing contractors toronto


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Metal. It is long lasting, repaintable, recyclable, can be waterproof, and lower maintenance.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chalk up one for metal roofing*

In Miami and South Florida, concrete and clay tile have always dominated the high-end residential roofing market. Metal roofing was considered too pricey and was mostly a commercial application except for Coconut Grove and the Keys where metal is popular.
With the advances in metal alloys (eg.Galvalume) and installation techniques (Versaloc) metal competes favorably with roof tile.That is, until you order a color other than mill grade.
I know there may be 52 different answers to this question. That reminds me of something I've always said and noticed from watching this site: roofing is regional.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't really think this will be the future, because it generally is now. Nothing will replace slates or tiles for high end projects. Nothing can mimic that look, the synthetic ones come close but they won't last for ever like the naturals do.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 30, 2011)

Metal

+1


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I think what you will start to see more of is TPO used on sloped roofing. Cheap, clean and installs fast. 

Metal is fine and dandy, but economics drives the industry and metal is at least two times the cost of shingles currently for a cheap metal panel. There will always be a market for all grades of metal roofing, but not on the average home. People buy cheap, I still se 90# used as a sloped roof covering sometimes.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

This my friends is a nice looking shingle. 
http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Shingles/Designer/Woodland/Woodland-Shingles.aspx


I can see more Solar type products entering the market- the less visible the better.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> I think what you will start to see more of is TPO used on sloped roofing. Cheap, clean and installs fast.
> 
> Metal is fine and dandy, but economics drives the industry and metal is at least two times the cost of shingles currently for a cheap metal panel. There will always be a market for all grades of metal roofing, but not on the average home. People buy cheap, I still se 90# used as a sloped roof covering sometimes.


Probably right. Metal is a tough sell even when people are looking for it.

I don't see metal taking that much share from asphalt over the next 10 years. As asphalt keeps creeping up in price, you will see more competitors coming out.



vtroofing said:


> This my friends is a nice looking shingle.
> http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Shingles/Designer/Woodland/Woodland-Shingles.aspx
> 
> 
> I can see more Solar type products entering the market- the less visible the better.


Pretty, yes. :yes: Lifetime, no. :thumbdown:

Maybe it is just me, but it just rubs me the wrong way that they put that tag on it knowing full well it will be lucky to make it 30 years.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Just sayin'...*

Some posters are raising the issue of cost in this discussion which is about future _high end_ residential apps. It has been said," If you have to ask, you can't afford it." - Confusious?..

...and those lovely Lifetime shingles? No*! Ltd*. Lifetime. Does anyone read these things? Manufacturers' warranties are sales tools!


----------

